# TUG member database offline for a bit - maintenance



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2012)

We are in the process of moving the TUG2.COM resort/review database to a new server, it will be unavailable for use until we complete this move...it should not take all that long.

my apologies in advance for the inconvenience!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2012)

should be all set now, please browse around in the member only section (reviews/ads/etc) and report any issues you may find!

Thank you!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2012)

Browsing in the reviews section, it seems a lot slower than it used to be.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2012)

hrm...in what regard?

ive just been tinkering around and dont notice much difference...but I dont browse reviews normally.

I dont see much if any delay when clicking random review pages...is there a particular tab thats slow to pull up?

definately want to sort it out if its an issue for sure!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2012)

It's somewhat faster this morning. I clicked on reviews and it seemed to take a long time to get to the opening page, which was the TUG Top 30 Resorts.  I then clicked on Mexico and it took a long, long time to finally get to that page. I don't check reviews that often, either, but it just seemed to be an inordinately long time compared to the speed of all the rest of TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2012)

we might have been doing a backup or virus scan at that very time, long as it is better for you now and doesnt come back.

please let me know!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2012)

I just did a test: I clicked on resort reviews and it took 12 seconds (counting one thousand one, one thousand two, etc.) to go to the Top 30 Resorts page. I then clicked on Mexico and it took 26 seconds to go to the listing of all Mexican resorts. Then I clicked Baja California and it took about one second to go to that page.

That's pretty fast when I count by seconds, but it seems like a long time when I watch the little circle going around and around.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2012)

hrm....going from tug2.com clicking on "search resorts" which brings up the top 30 is less than 2 seconds for me

took 14 seconds to get to mexico (is slower than i expected...ill look at that)

less than 2 seconds to baja california

and less than a second to open a random review page.

wonder what the dillyo is about mexico in general...although it appears to be similarly slow for caribbean too.


----------



## roach (Jul 11, 2012)

*Can't Find My Posted Review*

Brian,

I posted a review of Gaslamp Plaza Suites in San Diego last night, but I can not yet view the review.  I did not know if the new server move messed anything up.  This was posted late last night.  I have it saved to my word processor if I need to redo it, but I received a TUG email confirming the review. 

Mark


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2012)

your review came in, they rarely get posted that fast as the review managers are all volunteers.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2012)

*Review section Not Working*

Brtian'
I Just tried to check a review but I am taken directly to TUG Top 30 and when I tried to check reviews for Notheast USA or Caribbean it will not take me there!!!! I tried Internet Explorer and then tried Chrome neither will get me there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2012)

I am able to click those links without error (although northeast takes about 20sec to load)...carribbean comes right up in a few seconds?

what error do you get?

direct link to caribbean

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=7


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> I am able to click those links without error (although northeast takes about 20sec to load)...carribbean comes right up in a few seconds?
> 
> what error do you get?
> 
> ...


Brian, I just tried the Caribbean link and it took about 18 seconds to load.


----------



## Larry (Jul 13, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> I am able to click those links without error (although northeast takes about 20sec to load)...carribbean comes right up in a few seconds?
> 
> what error do you get?
> 
> ...



Brian;

It's working now but appears to be slower than before maintenace update. When I first reported the problem it just was not getting there at all for both Caribbean and Northeast USA..


----------



## Larry (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> Brian;
> 
> It's working now but appears to be slower than before maintenace update. When I first reported the problem it just was not getting there at all for both Caribbean and Northeast USA..



Hi Brian;

I was checking for my recent review the other day and the review section was so slow I gave up and was about to complain again but thought I would wait a few days more.

Well I checked it a few minutes ago and is is now lightning fast so thanks Brian for getting this fixed as the resort reviews is one of the most valuable features of TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2012)

im glad you see improvement in the performance, please let me know if you find any other pages that load slowly for you!


----------

